# دورات تدريبية صيفية - ووظائف خالية



## Saber Rizk (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود في البداية أن أشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع ..

ثانياً : أود أن أبلغكم أنه تتوفر دورات تدريبية متقدمة (نظري وعملي ) ..
للتفاصيل : يرجى زيارة الموقع الآتي : 
http://www.ues-egypt.com 

كما أود أن أبلغكم بتوافرعدد من الوظائف الخالية .. 

وأشكركم شكراً جزيلا 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله هندخل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تشي (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على المعلومات


----------



## ريهام سامح (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا قسم قوى
وكنت عايزة اسال عن اماكن شركات ومصانع للتدريب بس تكون كويسة اوى
ياريت الى يعرف خاجة كويسة يرد على 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks ya basha


----------



## ليث عبد الرحمن (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك يااخي


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أغسطس 2007)

ريهام سامح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا قسم قوى
> وكنت عايزة اسال عن اماكن شركات ومصانع للتدريب بس تكون كويسة اوى
> ياريت الى يعرف خاجة كويسة يرد على
> جزاكم الله خيرا


أختي الكريمة بما أنكِ قسم ميكانيكا قوى فأعتقد أن أفضل الأماكن للتدريب هي شركات البترول سواءً كانت شركة إنبي أو بتروجيت أو جاسكو والعديد العديد من الشركات حيث تستطيعين إكتساب خبرة كبيرة خلال فترة قصيرة, كما يمكنك التدرب في شركات التبريد والتكييف المركزي فهي مشابهة لشركات البترول, أو مصانع الإنتاج ولكن غالباً ما تكون مصانع الإنتاج يرتادها قسم الإنتاج ولكن فيها من الخبرات الكثير.
والله الموفق​


----------



## ريهام سامح (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اود ان اشكرك يام/ احمد كثيرا على ردك
ولكننى لست قسم ميكانيكا قوى بل كهرباء قوى
وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أغسطس 2007)

ريهام سامح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اود ان اشكرك يام/ احمد كثيرا على ردك
> ولكننى لست قسم ميكانيكا قوى بل كهرباء قوى
> وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك


أختي الكريمة إعذريني حيث ظننت أنكِ ميكانيكا قوى
وحيث أنك قسم كهرباء قوى فأعتقد أن أفضل مكان للتدريب هي محطات توليد الكهرباء في شبرا الخيمة, ويمكن التقديم في هذه الفترة حيث أنها فترة التدريب في المحطة.
كما أنصحك بزيارة المعارض والتي فعلاً تضيف إلى المهندس خبرة وهي خبرة آخر ما توصل إليه العلم في مجال معين, بالإضافة مشاهدة المعدات بشكل مقرب وفرصة الإستفسار عن أي شئ, حيث ذلك نفتقده أثناء العمل.
والله الموفق​


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

